# Training Exercises for Pups



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Just a short video of Tony's pups experiencing more challenges. 

The one Sable female is now in Iowa being raised by an LEO for future work with his department. We wish her good luck.














Kim


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Great pups and that working attitude already. I loved how happy they are performing all these exercises.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Great pups and that working attitude already. I loved how happy they are performing all these exercises.



Thanks for watching, they were a nice crew of K9 Pirates to play with. 

Hopefully it gives people some ideas on foundation work for their pups. All you have to do is provide them some achievable goals and they will do the rest.



Kim


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Pirates Lair said:


> Thanks for watching, they were a nice crew of K9 Pirates to play with.
> 
> Hopefully it gives people some ideas on foundation work for their pups. All you have to do is provide them some achievable goals and they will do the rest.
> 
> Kim


That's just what I love about having a pup (will start a thread). By 12 weeks going to town and do obstacle courses as they present themselves, going out in the pouring rain, to the river, noisy spots etc. Off leash wherever it is safe but also settling on a rug at Starbucks. All my puppies have done well wit this plan.


----------



## pashana (Nov 18, 2015)

awesome. Just awesome, K9 puppies for u. I am at awe.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

pashana said:


> awesome. Just awesome, K9 puppies for u. I am at awe.




Thanks, glad you enjoyed it.



Kim


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

The difference between a bonified, caring, conscientious kennel and the others; Great video, great training for the pups, and great start for true working dogs! Thanks for sharing the video! Me wants one...


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

tim_s_adams said:


> The difference between a bonified, caring, conscientious kennel and the others; Great video, great training for the pups, and great start for true working dogs! Thanks for sharing the video! Me wants one...



Thank you for your kind words.



Kim


----------

